# 04 Spec V Wheel Offset



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Does anyone know this? Chimmike? Zac? Flying V? I think it's 45 but not sure and couldn't find it in my search. And what can I get away with for an aftermarket rim bearing in mind that I don't have Brembos?


----------



## Sorority Demon (Jul 15, 2005)

I just did a google search and I am finding everything from a 42 to a 48mm offset. sportcompactcarweb.com says its 48 in the spec v comparo to a lancer ralliart.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

And so it's 47mm. SportCompactCar and Nissan USA say so. What about spacers? If I bought some with 42mm or 45mm, could I use spacers? Would this be complicated? Would this be stupid?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I believe it is 42.


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Zac said:


> I believe it is 42.


What do you mean? The minimum is 42mm? The stockers are 47mm but can I get away with 42mm?


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

sukebegigi said:


> What do you mean? The minimum is 42mm? The stockers are 47mm but can I get away with 42mm?


 Yes, thats what it means. 

If you're having a question, go to tire rack or another wheel/tire shop. They will be able to tell you all that you need, plus set you up correctly ( right offset, tire size, rim width) for your spec-v


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Flying V said:


> Yes, thats what it means.
> 
> If you're having a question, go to tire rack or another wheel/tire shop. They will be able to tell you all that you need, plus set you up correctly ( right offset, tire size, rim width) for your spec-v


I'm actually buying used. I'm afraid of buying the wrong wheels. I guess I could just try them on as the condition of a sale.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

If you dont have Brembos and you dont plan to slam your car, you have a wide selection.


----------



## 05ser (Aug 31, 2005)

*Yes! Wheels!*

Now I have to say, for stock wheels on the Spec-V, Nissan did alright. I have been looking for some wheels but, i have had no luck. what i am looking for is some wheels that will have the "deep dish" effect. I don't even know if they make them for this car. i've only found them for five lug cars. i don't want like a beemer deep dish like 5'' or anything like maybe atleast two. do they make these? i found a really nice set on Ebay and i emailed the guy and he said the lip is only 1'' but, when you look at the pic they look like 2-2 1/2'' atleast! another difficulty i have is i have the Brembos' up front. if i knew it would be such a pain in the @$$ to find wheels for this car w/ these brakes i woulda got stock brakes. One thing that i am really kickin' myself in the @$$ for too, (you can kick me too) is i did not get the ABS!!!! :balls: I wish i would have now! they stop you a lot faster than the stock brakes but, if you really need to get on them, good luck trying to keep the tires from locking. it's really annoying! So anyone know some sites i can go to, to look at some nice wheels?


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

Some guys on the VBoard posted some pics.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

05ser said:


> Now I have to say, for stock wheels on the Spec-V, Nissan did alright. I have been looking for some wheels but, i have had no luck. what i am looking for is some wheels that will have the "deep dish" effect. I don't even know if they make them for this car. i've only found them for five lug cars. i don't want like a beemer deep dish like 5'' or anything like maybe atleast two. do they make these? i found a really nice set on Ebay and i emailed the guy and he said the lip is only 1'' but, when you look at the pic they look like 2-2 1/2'' atleast! another difficulty i have is i have the Brembos' up front. if i knew it would be such a pain in the @$$ to find wheels for this car w/ these brakes i woulda got stock brakes. One thing that i am really kickin' myself in the @$$ for too, (you can kick me too) is i did not get the ABS!!!! :balls: I wish i would have now! they stop you a lot faster than the stock brakes but, if you really need to get on them, good luck trying to keep the tires from locking. it's really annoying! So anyone know some sites i can go to, to look at some nice wheels?



Ray's Engineering makes the Volk and Gram Light line and they of exceptional high quality and very light. IIRC the Gram Lights 57C and 57 Pro both clear Brembos. The Volk TE37s do as well but they are 600 a wheel.


----------



## PoppinJ (Jun 13, 2005)

here is a pretty good list with pictures.


http://forums.thevboard.com/viewtopic.php?t=63390


----------



## 05ser (Aug 31, 2005)

*Thanks for all the help guys!*

That link that you sent poppinj was pretty helpful. some of those wheels were nice. just not exactly what i was looking for. i guess i can't have my cake and eat it too huh? lol i just want some EFING SEMI DEEP DISH WHEELS!!! ah! i feel better now, no, not really, i still need some wheels. hmm? i noticed a few people said that with some spacers you could put almost any wheels on. is that true? or would that just be a stupid move? if i got with 18's do you think i wont need a spacer or special wheels or would the brembos still hit?


----------



## PoppinJ (Jun 13, 2005)

Well, if you've been searching for rims to fit the Brembos then I'm sure you've noticed that there arn't to many to fit the Brembo's rediculus 45mm offset. If you fall in love with a set of rims that have a 40mm offset, then a 5mm spacer will not hurt anything. A 4-5mm offset would be fine, but I would be hesitant to go any wider than that.


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

05ser, please dont get 18" deep dish chrome spinners. Get some nice lightweight 17" racing/tuner type wheels. Its a spec v, not a cadillac.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

05ser said:


> That link that you sent poppinj was pretty helpful. some of those wheels were nice. just not exactly what i was looking for. i guess i can't have my cake and eat it too huh? lol i just want some EFING SEMI DEEP DISH WHEELS!!! ah! i feel better now, no, not really, i still need some wheels. hmm? i noticed a few people said that with some spacers you could put almost any wheels on. is that true? or would that just be a stupid move? if i got with 18's do you think i wont need a spacer or special wheels or would the brembos still hit?


 What psych said.


----------



## 05ser (Aug 31, 2005)

Psch91 said:


> 05ser, please dont get 18" deep dish chrome spinners. Get some nice lightweight 17" racing/tuner type wheels. Its a spec v, not a cadillac.


oh no!!!! i wouldn't put on chrome spinners if you bought them for me and said put them on. i was just curious about if 18's would clear the brembos easier than the 17's. ,,,,,,yeah i have been searching for wheels, i was just curious if maybe someone else found something different out there. so you think a 5mm offset spacer would be okay? i was worried that it would stick the wheel out to far past the fender. thanks for your help poppinj


----------



## PoppinJ (Jun 13, 2005)

Like I said man, a 5mm offset is the width of a couple of pennys so its not gonna be noticable, and it wouldn't help to put on a larger rim size, 17's or 18's, because its not the height of the braking system that your worried about, its the larger offset that you need. Everyones gettin pretty pissed at you for being repiticious, so now that you have the information you need, start searchin.


----------



## 05ser (Aug 31, 2005)

PoppinJ said:


> Like I said man, a 5mm offset is the width of a couple of pennys so its not gonna be noticable, and it wouldn't help to put on a larger rim size, 17's or 18's, because its not the height of the braking system that your worried about, its the larger offset that you need. Everyones gettin pretty pissed at you for being repiticious, so now that you have the information you need, start searchin.


That's okay if they get pissed. Thank you for all your help poppin j i appreciate it. plus it's not like they don't get pissed at everyone. i doubt that there is one tread in here where someone isn't yelling search. damn, i never knew it was so hard to just ask a few questions. oh well, i guess i'll just do my searching and then i'll come back a knowing a lil' more and be dick like a lot of the guys here. Again, thanks for your help. so i know that i will be going with a 17'' wheel, as light as possible and i need atleast a 45mm offset. unless i use a spacer. thanks


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

We're dicks, because we get like 50 people in here every week asking some asanine question about their cars that has been asked 1000 times before. You will save time and our hair by searching. 

But you're starting to get the picture, so good job.


----------



## 05ser (Aug 31, 2005)

Flying V said:


> We're dicks, because we get like 50 people in here every week asking some asanine question about their cars that has been asked 1000 times before. You will save time and our hair by searching.
> 
> But you're starting to get the picture, so good job.


yeah i get the pic, i'm just saying, then again i'm still new so i haven't been irritated by anyone asking questions. i think it would just be easier if you said this is where the answers are for your inquiry other than writing all the stuff about searching yourself. oh well, i'm still a "sorta-newbie" so i'm still learning some of the stuff


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

If we told you where to find the info you want, then there would be no purpose for searching. Trust me, you will find out so much more than by waiting for our answers. If you have a legit question that you cant find an answer for ( no lying, we can tell) then post it.


----------



## 05ser (Aug 31, 2005)

Flying V said:


> If we told you where to find the info you want, then there would be no purpose for searching. Trust me, you will find out so much more than by waiting for our answers. If you have a legit question that you cant find an answer for ( no lying, we can tell) then post it.



Okay, sorry, i thought the wheel question was a legit question. i knew about most of the wheels that you guys showed me i just couldn't find any that had a nice lip with the right offset so i was just curious if anyone knew. thanks for all the help though. you guys did help me. i think i know what wheel i will be getting


----------



## PoppinJ (Jun 13, 2005)

Lets see some pics. :thumbup:


----------

